# mice brighton / sussex ??



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

hi im looking for mice in the sussex area brighton would be better if you have any for sale please pm me or email me at
[email protected]


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Your too far away from me  

Ill have a look in the book ive got for breeders in your area. Im a member of the NMC.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Cant find any sorry :S


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

ok thanks  i dont understand why there so hard to get hold of


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

deanm said:


> ok thanks  i dont understand why there so hard to get hold of


have you right preloved.co.uk, rescue centres liek the RSPCA or All About Mice on there forum section there is a part for rescing mice or offering a home i think there is some in sussex


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> have you right preloved.co.uk, rescue centres liek the RSPCA or All About Mice on there forum section there is a part for rescing mice or offering a home i think there is some in sussex


yhp i have tried preloved but theres none on there, the rspca rarely get them in and im on the reserve list, ive just checked out that website and theres none near me 
thanks tho


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

coombs in baker street brighton have some males very similar looking 2 mine on my profile i saw them this week so hopefully they still there


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> coombs in baker street brighton have some males very similar looking 2 mine on my profile i saw them this week so hopefully they still there


they have just sent me a email saying they have 10 males and sell them £10.95 a pair so im going to get them soon but still need females


----------

